
Naomi Wolf: US publisher cancels book release after accuracy concerns - sjcsjc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-50153743
======
xhkkffbf
This is tough news for any author.

But the hard-charging, political take-no-prisoners attitude of today needs to
be rethought. She had an agenda and then looked for flimsy facts to bolster
it. I would like a return to the days when authors tried to step back and
write a well-considered and balanced view of what happened, not try to write a
polemic.

